# can't boot into mass storage mode



## fil3s (May 11, 2020)

Ive tried nearly every version of wpinternals but it will not boot into mass storage mode, fails to find a flashing profile :crying:

I selected the 'download all' option to download my ffu etc. Fails with this error in the screenshot: 

Any ideas??

Device: Lumia 950


----------



## augustinionut (May 11, 2020)

O, ****, i broke my neck. 
Disconect phone, start wpi, retry.

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------

O, ****, i broke my neck. 
Disconect phone, start wpi, retry.


----------



## fil3s (May 12, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> O, ****, i broke my neck.
> Disconect phone, start wpi, retry.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



 Sorry bro???


----------



## augustinionut (May 12, 2020)

Do it again.


----------



## fil3s (May 12, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Do it again.

Click to collapse



?Oh , man , I've tried it!! Is it worth trying the qcomm driver??


----------



## augustinionut (May 13, 2020)

All the drivers are installed by wdrt.


----------



## fil3s (May 16, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> All the drivers are installed by wdrt.

Click to collapse



The 950 isn't being connected in mass storage mode!!! I wanna unlock bootloader, surely there's a solution!! It does step 1 of unlock, tries to boot to mass storage and just keeps rebooting finalizing in the 'failed to write to pipe' error. It's not 'connecting'. Is this a known prob with the 950???


----------



## titi66200 (May 16, 2020)

Try with a clean version of WPinternals by deleting the configuration file in "ProgramData\WPInternals" and using version 2.8.


----------



## fil3s (May 17, 2020)

titi66200 said:


> Try with a clean version of WPinternals by deleting the configuration file in "ProgramData\WPInternals" and using version 2.8.

Click to collapse



Ok I'll try it after I downgrade. Again


----------



## fil3s (May 17, 2020)

Here's the log of fail to enter mass storage mode on  my 950. I'm probably not the only one  hope someone can figure it out.


----------



## fil3s (Sep 8, 2020)

*update!* I was able to unlock my 950 by _removing sdcard_ 

The 950 is now running arm64 windows ten:victory:


----------

